# London: Edgware Road or St Pancras cafe?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello

Does anyone know anywhere good for a coffee within spitting distance of either of these two please; travelling from the former to the latter via tube in about an hour!?

All help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Borough barista , Seymour St


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Caravan by St pancreas


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks! Will Google


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Asgross said:


> Borough barista , Seymour St


Awesome I'm right by this. No idea it was here. Sneaking out for a sly espresso. Thanks again.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Check out Notes near Granary Sq. The mezzanine is a fine place to enjoy one's freshly prepared beverage.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Noble Espresso. Easy.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Next time!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Noble Espresso. Easy.


The correct answer.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Noble are quite literally next door to one of my works offices in KX!! Talk about a blinkered commuter rat, never even knew. I shall try them tomorrow as I'm in town.


----------

